# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical robots >  ROBEAR, robotic nurse, successor of RIBA, RIKEN, Wako, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - RIKEN

ROBEAR, robotic nurse, successor of RIBA

----------


## Airicist

Published on Feb 22, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meet Robear, the 'nurse' with the strength of a robot and face of a BEAR: Gentle droid giant lifts patients from beds and chairs"

    Robear was developed by Riken-SRK research centre in Nagoya, Japan
    It uses mechanical arms to lift people out of wheelchairs and beds
    The 309lb (140kg) bear can lift up to 12 stone 8lb (80kg) 
    Built-in sensors detect a person's weight to know how much force to use
    Actuators and software combine to make the movements slow and gentle 
    It is a successor to the firm's 2009 model Riba, and its 2011 version Riba-II 

by Victoria Woollaston
February 24, 2015

----------


## Airicist

ROBEAR: The strong robot with the gentle touch

Published on Mar 4, 2015




> Scientists from RIKEN and Sumitomo Riko Company Limited have developed a new experimental nursing care robot, ROBEAR, which is capable of performing tasks such as lifting a patient from a bed into a wheelchair or providing assistance to a patient who is able to stand up but requires help to do so. ROBEAR will provide impetus for research on the creation of robots that can supplement Japan’s need for new approaches to care-giving.

----------

